# Some questions to get ready for our new family member.



## Jesse (May 5, 2013)

I'm sure these questions have all been answered before throughout the life of this forum, but you all seem like great and helpful people and I'm sure you will guide me anyways!

I was just curious about some things to expect being a Vizsla owner and if there's anything I should do to prepare for a Vizsla as opposed to other dog breeds. My family's first dog was a Curly-Coated Retriever, he passed away last May one month from his 10th birthday due to cancer. While he was my best friend, he was not always the most well behaved and I want to make sure I don't make the same mistakes with him as I do with our new puppy.

According to everything I have read or heard, Vizslas need about 2 hours of intense exercise a day. How do most of you entertain your dog for that long every single day? Do you spend every minute of that two hours with your dog, or do you sometimes just let them out of the house and do their own thing? Do the majority of you own electric fences, or do you have chain-link fenced back yards? I love being active and getting the dog that exercise will not be a problem, I just want to know the easiest way to make sure my dog is tired out every day and staying healthy. I do not want a destructive puppy due to having too much energy. Also as much as I want to make sure she gets as much playtime as possible, I'm not sure 2 hours a day will be feasible for me to actually be running around with the dog every single day of the week every month of every year. So I was just wondering what the most effective way to go about doing this was.

Secondly, I have read lots of things on here that Vizslas are a more sensitive breed than others and that they have to be trained differently. What exactly is meant by this and at what age should I start giving my puppy basic commands?

Do Vizslas work better as a crated dog, or a dog left in a dog bed or sleeping with their owner at night? Our old dog had to be crated and that's the way he preferred it.

How early can I start teaching her to swim? My family has a lake house that we try to visit as often as we can in the summer and one thing I want to do is make sure this puppy loves to swim. My uncle ruined our last dog by throwing him off our dock when he was a puppy, and we have never forgiven him. Growing up I always dreamed of playing fetch with my dog in the lake at our cottage and Lambeau wouldn't even touch the water after that incident no matter how old or how many times we tried to reintroduce him. 

I am sure I will think of more questions guys but I appreciate any answers I get! Thank you very much for your time and I am so glad to have found such a helpful and dedicated forum of people to bounce questions off of! I am sure it will make owning and taking care of a Vizsla a lot easier!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I will keep this short

The More you Give each day 

the More you will earn and gain back 

Sorry about the cancers on your other mate

we are all exposed to cancer cells daily 

You work them hard 1 hour each day open remote and free

and each day add some skills

You will exceed the thrills they provide

Your way

back yards trains bring great values as well and help provide skills and exercise 

You earn greatness

Have and make it a great day for 1 ;D


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

In regards to exercise, we give Miles 3 hours a day. That's what he needs, he's 16 months now so maybe it will change. When he was a puppy we did about 2 hours broken up into 20-30 min sections. As a puppy (up to 5 months), we did training, short walks, rolling the ball down the hall for him, and playtime with the neighbor's dogs. Once 6 months, we did off leash "running," letting him set the pace and run down the beach or trail for about a mile or 2, longer walks, fetch, training, and swimming. Now at 16 months, a typical day for him is a 75min morning run (soft surfaces and as much off leash as we can), 45 min walk and Chuck it fetch session at lunch, and 75-90 min off leash play at night. If you can't run him or take him off leash for 2 hrs per day, the Chuck it will be your best friend. He absolutely will not exercise himself. If he is in our yard (wooden fence) he will look at birds and hunt lizards, but will not run by himself.

In regards to swimming, we started Miles at 4 months in calm waters. 

We crated Miles until he was 7 months old. I recommend it for his safety, potty training, and for ease with travel. We still use crate on vacations. 

Congrats on your new addition!!! Not to sound to harsh, but if you don't think you can dedicate 2 hours a day to exercise I would seriously re think the puppy or plan to get a dog walker or sign up for a doggie day care. Miles goes 1-2 times per week. 

Ask lots of questions we are all here to help!!!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

There are a lot of good answers to your questions here, and I sure people will offer more. I don't have a lot of experience yet, our boy is just over four months. 

One thing that was good for us though, in addition to reading the forum and books, was spending a lot of time with Vizslas of all different ages to make sure it was what we wanted. Reading about it and experiencing it are very different things. If you can I would try to spend a few hours with a puppies, adolescents, and adults, and make sure the energy level is right for you.

We are crate training and he is very relaxed and happy in his crate. He likes having a haven where he can go to relax.

As far as letting him out in the backyard, we tried it once. He hated it. Just sat and barked and whined the whole time. It isn't fun for him unless we're out there with him (when we're out there with him he doesn't need our attention 100% of the time, he just doesn't want to be alone.)

As far as swimming, it seems like they do it at different ages, just depending on their exposure to it, but most end up loving the water. The big thing is taking them to a place with a gradual slope so they can go at their own pace instead of suddenly falling in. 

Good luck with your research!


----------

